# Switch Controller Problems



## chieftopcop (Apr 2, 2016)

Too many of my controllers are non functional ...so....
Somewhere here abouts I have seen mention made to just go to SPDT toggle switches. That sounds good and they should be readily available.

What's the problem then h well: How do you wire them and how many would be required per switch.

My thoughts would be one per switch, ground to center and then one to each side...figure the three wire flat wire normally used should do the trick :dunno:

As usual any and all advice is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The switch MUST be a momentary type (unless you are using stall type switch machines like the Tortoise). A regular switch will be on all the time and will burn out the switch machine coil.

What you would need is a SPDT Center Off Momentary switch and wire as per your description.

Mark.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

When I rewired my turnout machines, I used 2-wire cable for the two hot lines and tied the ground wires to a bus wire under the table. This reduced the number of terminal strip positions that I needed in my control panel from 3 to 2 per turnout (except for the one position for the common return). I have 15 turnouts, so I needed 14 fewer terminal strip positions.

Something worth considering...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a clever turnout control switch that will work
either twin coil or Tortoise type turnout motors AND
provide connection for panel or trackside indicator lights.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/kstapleton3/751D.HTM

An additional feature is a capacitor discharge unit is
built into each switch to protect twin coils from burnout.

Don


----------

